# Giving ‘blow jobs make women happier’



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

Dare to show this article to your wife/girlfriend?

Women who have oral sex become happier and more intelligent according to an American study.

Scientists at the State University of New York have proved that semen contains a wide 
range of sleep-improving, mood-rising and affection-increasing chemicals as well as at 
least three anti-depressants.

The study, carried out via a survey to 293 females about their sex lives, also claimed that
regular unprotected sex helped women getting higher scores on cognitive tests.

After finding that semen contains chemicals such as cortisol (increasing affection), melatonin 
(for good sleep) and serotonin (an antidepressant), researchers Gordon Gallup and Rebecca Burch 
hypothesised women who had unprotected sex would get happier than those using condoms.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Spread the joy, I say.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What if it's injected rectally?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

adcandour said:


> What if it's injected rectally?



You really are "out there".


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> You really are "out there".


I can see things better from here...


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

can't wait to hear what Hammer has to say about this....

and can somebody please "like" this post. I don't post that often and I need to get my green bars up there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, that's the long and the short of it.

This conversation has come to a head.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> What if it's injected rectally?


absorption into the blood stream should be quicker that way. Good plan.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> absorption into the blood stream should be quicker that way. Good plan.


Exactly. I only have the well-being of women in mind. You get me, man.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

A real "stimulating" topic. I'll bring it up at the dinner table tonight. I keep telling my wife what great discussions we have on this site!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Interesting.

My wife has been having issues sleeping over the last few weeks...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

showing this thread won't help...

and i'm younger than a few of you guys


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't care who's giving them as long as I'm on the receiving end, then I'm happy.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Finally. I've been proven right after all these years.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> can't wait to hear what Hammer has to say about this....


Hammer says that being in a warm, honest, communicative and equal relationship with a decent partner "make women happier" than just about any substance.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Giving head make men happier too you know.

[youtube]_4javSsseS8[/youtube]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You guys are really bad! LMAO!

I don't believe a word of the scientific documentation! It's just your way of manipulating the system in YOUR favor!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I read the article and the "science" behind that hypothesis is sketchy at best with WAY too many confounds. With that said, the mere _potential_ to benefit the health & well being of women warrants further study, which I would selflessly volunteer for....for the sake of the ladies of course.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> You guys are really bad! LMAO!
> 
> I don't believe a word of the scientific documentation! It's just your way of manipulating the system in YOUR favor!


I don't believe a word of the scientific documentation either. I just know what makes me feel real good and things have to be manipulated in my favor.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Exactly. I only have the well-being of women in mind. You get me, man.


no question. It's clearly a Win/Win


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> no question. It's clearly a Win/Win


Ya, in your dreams! :stirpot:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Krelf said:


> A real "stimulating" topic. I'll bring it up at the dinner table tonight. I keep telling my wife what great discussions we have on this site!


Of all the posts i have read on the forum, this one made me smile the most. Thanks for the laughs boys and girls.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Maggs says it only works if it's a rich guy and he buys her lots of stuff.................................


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

You would think we're all in dentistry.

Oh, and thanks for the likes on my last post. I went from a measly 2 green bars to 5 or 6. Awesome.

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> Hammer says that being in a warm, honest, communicative and equal relationship with a decent partner "make women happier" than just about any substance.


Well said and worth the wait.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Hammer says that being in a warm, honest, communicative and equal relationship with a decent partner "make women happier" than just about any substance.


... and there folks is ANOTHER way to initiate the gag reflex.

(Just kidding, very touching, and if you show it to your wife maybe you will get lucky!)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Twenty-five years ago, I was teaching a gerontology course, and the class had a fairly broad age demographic. Some were fresh out of high school, and some were already collecting pension. As an exercise, I divided the class up into three broad age ranges, and sent them off with a bunch of overhead transparencies and markers to address a single problem, and come back to class with their advice. We would put each group's transparency up on the screen for the other two groups to see.

The challenge was to provide advice in response to the question: who should you marry? That is, if you were seeking to have a solid relationship, what qualities should you seek out in a mate? They weren't supposed to think about what _they_ personally liked, though doubtless some did. It was supposed to be generic advice, that could be applicable to either sex, and any age.

When they came back, the age-differences in what made it to the list were striking. Younger students included those sorts of things that essentially attract you to somebody. So, funny, good-looking, smart, etc. It wasn't entirely superficial, but a lot of it was about what would draw you to THAT person, rather than be about relationships. The oldest students included stuff like healthy, fair, loyal; stuff that was about the relationship, and what would allow it to keep ticking for the long haul

Of course, the OP initiated the thread under the premise (even if tongue in cheek....no pun or double entendre intended) that such a news item could be leveraged to get something they wanted, in quid pro quo fashion; you give me _this_ and here is how you'll benefit.

Allow me to suggest that any putative causal relationship works the other way around: a good relationship, worked on for its own sake, will likely yield the sort of intimacy you wish for.

There, your daily dose of maturity.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

It's hummertime!!!

Errr...I mean, Hammertime!!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> I read the article and the "science" behind that hypothesis is sketchy at best with WAY too many confounds. With that said, the mere _potential_ to benefit the health & well being of women warrants further study, which I would selflessly volunteer for....for the sake of the ladies of course.


Ya, and I find it hard to believe theres enough of any of those elements to really make a difference in someones well being. ingestion isn't the most efficient mechanism.
By this logic, hookers and pornstars should be dancing on cloud 9.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> It's hummertime!!!
> 
> Errr...I mean, Hammertime!!!


Johnny wins the forum today, folks!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe they got the cause /effect relationship backwards in their research. Maybe women who are happy (like in a good relationship) are more likely to be adventurous.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

a woman lay in a hospital bed. her head wrapped in bandages, jaw wired. 
next to her were a beautiful vase of flowers. inside was a small card which read:

"Dear Lois - sorry about the broken teeth, fractured jaw, pierced throat, and stomach ulcers. get well soon, love always superman. ps, thanks for the bj"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sex is sex and love is love.

Both can be very nice on their own.

When you can combine the two, well, that's something special.

Ooooooo what a lucky man, I am.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> It's hummertime!!!
> 
> Errr...I mean, Hammertime!!!


[video=youtube;otCpCn0l4Wo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I wonder, if the OP is actually true, why does the price keep going up.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I wonder, if the OP is actually true, why does the price keep going up.


Inflation !!!!!!!!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry....I'm speechless.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm just happy that the money was so well spent on this kind of research for a change.

Notice they didn't have to study whether or not it made MEN happier? (hee hee)


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> [video=youtube;otCpCn0l4Wo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo[/video]


I was left thinking of Ella.

[youtube]MIDOEsQL7lA[/youtube]


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, I think her username should be Stickyfingers!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Inflation !!!!!!!!


Followed by deflation.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

And liquidity.

- - - Updated - - -

Which brings up another musical association moment:

[youtube]O6OSIDh1-ng[/youtube]


----------

